# Superman vs Barragan



## Gorgatron (Aug 29, 2009)

-So Kal can't use his heat vision.
-Barragan starts off released.

Fight happens in fake Kurakara(SP?) Go.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 29, 2009)

What version of Superman?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 29, 2009)

Superman rapes.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 29, 2009)

Superman tosses a wall at Barragen.

Barragen is squished.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 29, 2009)

Lovely thread btw.


----------



## Gorgatron (Aug 29, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> What version of Superman?




Earth O/Mainstream Supes.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2009)

Superman grabs a planet and beats Barragan to death with it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 29, 2009)

What made you think this was a good match Gorgatron?


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 29, 2009)

+1 

Lol.......


----------



## Marche (Aug 29, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> What made you think this was a good match Gorgatron?



Barragan is a pretty cool guy.
Eh can negate speedblitzes,and age energy and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 29, 2009)

Marche said:


> Barragan is a pretty cool guy.
> Eh can negate speedblitzes,and age energy and doesn't afraid of anything.



None of these things will save him from Supes.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2009)

Wonderful thread indeed...


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 29, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Hey





wtf?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 29, 2009)

Replace Barragen with Hachi and Soifon and you got yourself a match.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 29, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Replace Barragen with Hachi and Soifon and you got yourself a match.



Replace Superman with a retarded four-year old and you have a match.


----------



## Minh489 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol Rape For Supes.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 29, 2009)

Now that I think about it, I don't think I've ever read or heard of a story where Supes resisted anything like Barragans energy field or Respira. Is that stuff considered magic?


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 29, 2009)

Supes can just use super breath and let Barragan own himself.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 29, 2009)

Make Clark use just his fist and see how it goes.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 29, 2009)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Make Clark use just his fist and see how it goes.



He can just throw a planet at him then.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 29, 2009)

Supes claps his hands and the world ends


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 29, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> He can just throw a planet at him then.



Isn't he blood lusted but in character.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 29, 2009)

So Super Breath then?????


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 29, 2009)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Isn't he blood lusted but in character.



Fine.

Supes picks up a giant meteor and throws it at Barragan.


----------



## kyrax12 (Aug 29, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> So Super Breath then?????



Don't think so. The only way Hachi defeated Barragan was he teleported his infected arm INSIDE of Barragan.

I think he controls his powers outside but inside he is vulnerable.


----------



## kyrax12 (Aug 29, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Fine.
> 
> Supes picks up a giant meteor and throws it at Barragan.



Since when can Earth superman pick up a giant meteor?


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 29, 2009)

Temari beat him using some Fuutons..... WTF.... and Supes can't use super breath?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 29, 2009)

kyrax12 said:


> Don't think so. The only way Hachi defeated Barragan was he teleported his infected arm INSIDE of Barragan.
> 
> I think he controls his powers outside but inside he is vulnerable.



And what's stopping Superman from throwing a giant meteor at him?


----------



## kyrax12 (Aug 29, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Temari beat him using some Fuutons..... WTF.... and Supes can't use super breath?



HOw so Barragan control his power on the outside. Under normal circumstances Barragan is protected from his power on the outside. But on the inside he is vulnerable.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 30, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Temari beat him using some Fuutons..... WTF.... and Supes can't use super breath?



We're saying if he was just using his fist.

Anyways in character Supes is probably just going to punch him in the face continuously.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 30, 2009)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> We're saying if he was just using his fist.
> 
> Anyways in character Supes is probably just going to punch him in the face.



If Supes sees everything around Barragan aging, most likely he won't run up to him and hit him.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 30, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> And what's stopping Superman from throwing a giant meteor at him?


wouldnt the meteor just age?


----------



## kyrax12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> We're saying if he was just using his fist.
> 
> Anyways in character Supes is probably just going to punch him in the face.



Alright if you are going by that what is the age span of superman?


----------



## kyrax12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> wouldnt the meteor just age?



Well a meteor would age but I don't think Death Breath have a large enough radius to cover an entire meteor though since Barragan can focus on an exact spot of that meteor to age. to Pass under it.


Also Earth superman can't throw a meteor.. WTF


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 30, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> wouldnt the meteor just age?



Barragan's death breathe isn't large enough to destroy the entire meteor. He might be able to do it gradually, but it will hit him before it is destroyed.



kyrax12 said:


> Well a meteor would age but I don't think Death Breath have a large enough radius to cover an entire meteor though since Barragan can focus on an exact spot of that meteor to age. to Pass under it.
> 
> 
> Also Earth superman can't throw a meteor.. WTF



What are you talking about?

Superman could easily throw a meteor?


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 30, 2009)

kyrax12 said:


> Alright if you are going by that what is the age span of superman?



That's the part I'm not too sure about, I've seen some contradicting shit about the life span of a kryptonian.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 30, 2009)

kyrax12 said:


> Well a meteor would age but I don't think Death Breath have a large enough radius to cover an entire meteor though since Barragan can focus on an exact spot of that meteor to age. to Pass under it.
> 
> 
> Also Earth superman can't throw a meteor.. WTF


i was mainly talking about his age aura he has

i cant believe im seriously discussing this


----------



## kyrax12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Barragan's death breathe isn't large enough to destroy the entire meteor. He might be able to do it gradually, but it will hit him before it is destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He doesn't have to destroy an entire meteor. Just a focus spot for Barragan to slip under the meteor.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 30, 2009)

kyrax12 said:


> He doesn't have to destroy an entire meteor. Just a focus spot for Barragan to slip under the meteor.



Meteor will hit Barragan before he can slip under it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

Can I say speedblitz? Because this thread is just asking for it up the ass.


----------



## kyrax12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Meteor will hit Barragan before he can slip under it.



Well how big is this meteor? 

It going to decay as it is hitting the earth's atmosphere and Barragan is just going to speed it up by 1000 years.



> Can I say speedblitz? Because this thread is just asking for it up the ass.



Well even if Superman can speedblitz wtf is superman going to do.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 30, 2009)

About the moving a meteor thing, in trinity he threw a star, I've remember seeing him move a small planet. Hal Jordan was keeping it together with his green lantern ring and Supes was pulling it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 30, 2009)

kyrax12 said:


> Well how big is this meteor?
> 
> It going to decay as it hitting the atmosphere and Barragan is just going to speed it up by 1000 years.



It could be any size. Barragan won't be able to age a fully-sized meteor though.

Do you seriously think Barragan would win though?


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 30, 2009)

Supes can just thunderclap Barragan into non-existence


----------



## kyrax12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> It could be any size. Barragan won't be able to age a fully-sized meteor though.
> 
> Do you seriously think Barragan would win though?





NO not age a fully size meteor. 

For example a Meteor is sphere-like right. As the Meteor is crashing down Earth Barragan focus on a single spot meaning like a small part of that meteor.
With the help of the earth's atmosphere I think he would be able to do it.
Say a picture like this:


                       gggggggggggggggg
        ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
    gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
                  ggggggggggggggggggggg
ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggbarragan<<age a small part to slip 
                         gggggggggggggggg         through


As the meteor is crashing down his death aura should be able pierce through that focus spot for him to get by.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 30, 2009)

Doomsday comes out of nowhere and proceeds to beat the living shit out of the God of W/E. Isn't Superman like, immortal anyways? Like, all versions of him seem to live for thousands of years. So, he punches Barragan in the face and he dies. And Superman's arm/hand heals itself.

Another job well done.



> gggggggggggggggg
> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> ggggggggggggggggggggg
> ...



What the hell?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 30, 2009)

So many replies already


----------



## kyrax12 (Aug 30, 2009)

VJPholwanna said:


> Doomsday comes out of nowhere and proceeds to beat the living shit out of the God of W/E. Isn't Superman like, immortal anyways? Like, all versions of him seem to live for thousands of years. So, he punches Barragan in the face and he dies. And Superman's arm/hand heals itself.
> 
> Another job well done.
> 
> ...




The Gs were the meteor.

Well I am guessing this is the Superman from the Justice league.. (because any other version  is............)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 30, 2009)

...wow seriously. Supes just grabs a building and bludgeons him to death with it, and when that one dissolves he just grabs another one.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 30, 2009)

If it comes way too fast for his shield to age.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> ...wow seriously. Supes just grabs a building and bludgeons him to death with it, and when that one dissolves he just grabs another one.



ding ding ding, we have a winner!


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 30, 2009)

EYE LAZER

superman rapes


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 30, 2009)

What the Christ is wrong with this thread?

Superman grabs a planet on each arm and thunderclaps Barragan at FTL. Or blows the gas right back at Barragan. Or throws a building at him at FTL speeds.

How the flying fuck can this not be a speedblitz? If a normal human can see Barragan's aging effect at work, it's too slow to work on someone who's FTL. Hell, Superman could simply vibrate through the gas at will.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> What the Christ is wrong with this thread?
> 
> Superman grabs a planet on each arm and thunderclaps Barragan at FTL. Or blows the gas right back at Barragan. Or throws a building at him at FTL speeds.
> 
> How the flying fuck can this not be a speedblitz? If a normal human can see Barragan's aging effect at work, it's too slow to work on someone who's FTL. Hell, Superman could simply vibrate through the gas at will.



Everything man...everything.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 30, 2009)

Barragan wtfstomps, DUH!

I mean he's just gonna age supes till he dies.

He'll age his punches.

Its a done deal

Superman aint gonna do nothin. Certainly not wtfstomp barragan by chucking him into the sun, no way is that going to happen


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 30, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Barragan wtfstomps, DUH!
> 
> I mean he's just gonna age supes till he dies.
> 
> ...



Barragan will age the sun


----------



## Akatora (Aug 30, 2009)

Not good for a versus

would have been better as a question such as "To what extend would raspira effect superman"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 30, 2009)

And the answer would be: "Not good enough to stop Kal from turning Barragan's body into gooey paste with one punch." 

EDIT:



> Well even if Superman can speedblitz wtf is superman going to do.




Is this a serious fucking question?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 30, 2009)

Considering that Barrigan's respira isn't made of kryptonite or magic, it probably won't have any effect on Supes.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 30, 2009)

Barragan's respira can age Galactus to non-existence, what does Supes have against that


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 30, 2009)

Why does this have like three or four pages? Superman would just speedbitz him and throw him into space. I think JLU Supes would be a better match up.


----------



## Knight (Aug 30, 2009)

Superman uses superbreath on Barragan's breath. problem solved


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2009)

Superman eats Barragan's breath and shits it out.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Dante10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Knight said:


> Superman uses superbreath on Barragan's breath. problem solved



I said that on the first page...


----------



## MJrast (Oct 24, 2010)

Superman become old and die Baragan owns.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 24, 2010)

Why the fuck did you necro this shit thread?


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 24, 2010)

why did you necro this retarded thread, supes kills barragan before he starts to age things


----------



## Weather (Oct 24, 2010)

There aren't enough Facepalms for this.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 24, 2010)

If even a Toohoo character is facepalming at you, you know you fail


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 24, 2010)

A+ necro to an A+ thread.
I smell a dupe.


----------



## MJrast (Oct 24, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> why did you necro this retarded thread, supes kills barragan before he starts to age things


that cant be because Barragan is Hypersonic+ and evry1 who fights barragan become slower and superman is massively Hypersonic+ so he would become supersonic or even slower.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 24, 2010)

MJrast said:


> that cant be because Barragan is Hypersonic+ and evry1 who fights barragan become slower and superman is massively Hypersonic+ so he would become supersonic or even slower.



Now the trolling/duping is even more obvious.


----------

